# Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stock car that Audi had?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi Story has a piece about the Audi 200 that was converted into a NASCAR stock car like vehicle for adveritzing purposes. The car was baged as a 5000 CS, and was used to advertize quattro( rallying was never really popular here). It reportedly averaged 207 mph at Talladega, Al in '85.


----------



## shweb (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (chernaudi)*

I haven't heard of this story, but would like to see it. Do you have a link or more info about the story? I grew up around Talladega and still have family in the area that're avid NASCQAR fanatics. I'd like to share it with them.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (shweb)*

The story is at Audi Story. It's at the links page at this site.


----------



## shweb (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (chernaudi)*

Oh, right. Duhh! Newbie
Thanks.


----------



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (shweb)*

i got a pic, ill get it up for ya as soon as i upload it and yes its true


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (simplybebop)*

It was driven by Bobby Unser in 1987. 
It wasn't supposed to compete with NASCAR, they were going for a closed course speed record and Talladega was the track that they used to do it.
Unser got into Audi after he saw a french Rally driver drive a Quattro to overall victory in '85 at Pikes Peak. In 86 he drove an Audi at PP and set the fastest time ever(up to that point). 
If you've ever seen the Secrets of Speed : Audi Quattro History video there is a lot of good stuff in there.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (audi403)*

Found the video. There's just a little bid about Talladega.








http://www.guba.com/watch/3000009649


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (audi403)*

You mean this monster????

Turbo Quattro Power - At 650-horsepower, this turbocharged, intercooled engine is the most powerful five-cylinder, gasoline automobile engine ever built.








The Audi 5000CS Turbo Quattro’s record runs at Talladega were aided by the combination of the vehicle’s low-drag aerodynamics and the high performance stability of all-wheel drive. 
















Record Holder - On March 24, 1986 this Audi 5000CS Turbo Quattro set a one-lap closed course speed record for four-wheel drive vehicles at Talladega Speedway. The Audi with Bobby Unser at the wheel, reached a one-lap average speed of 206.825 mph over the 2.66 mile high-banked superspeedway








Aerodynamic Audi Record Car - Relatively few external body changes were necessary to prepare the aerodynamic Audi 5000CS Turbo Quattro to run at speed over 200 mph. A small rear spoiler was added, a front air dam was fitted. Lower sill and floorpan changes were made to smooth airflow under the body.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow, those are the best images I've seen of this car


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_wow, those are the best images I've seen of this car

I agree, they are from the Intened acceleration site.
NED RITCHIE RULES!!!!!


----------



## Twisted_audi (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

LoL. While not a huge IA fan, those are some damn nice pictures. Was that car sometihng Ned built? Or was it an Audi-sponsored car he's just got on his website? Given the obscene amount of work (aerodynamics included) I have to believe its the latter, but never really did know the answer. What say 'ye?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Twisted_audi)*

No, Ned had nothing to do with this car, although he built a 600? horsepower 90 a few moons ago.








I don't recall whom is responsible for the 5K monster.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The full story on this car can be found at:
http://www.audistory.24max.de/old1/etallade.htm
Read about the extreme suspension mods that had to be done for the type of centrifugal force the car had to withstand, and the 25v one-off cylinder head that was designed for this car..
I was looking for a long time for a scale model of the legend, and finally found one:
http://europromo-store.stores.....html


----------



## uber-kb (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen)*

There is also a pretty cool video clip on Google video that mentions the car. 10 min. video about Audi's 80s and early 90s road racing history. I think it's in there...maybe not. It's a cool video, nonetheless.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=71846162 53993371883&q=audi+200&hl=en
If the link doesn't work, just search for "quattro official story" on Google video.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (uber-kb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber-kb* »_There is also a pretty cool video clip on Google video that mentions the car. 10 min. video about Audi's 80s and early 90s road racing history. I think it's in there...maybe not. It's a cool video, nonetheless.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=71846162 53993371883&q=audi+200&hl=en
If the link doesn't work, just search for "quattro official story" on Google video.

I watched it twice and it wasen't mentioned at all.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Ever hear of the Audi that was the closest thing to a NASCAR stoc ... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Turbo Quattro Power - At 650-horsepower, this turbocharged, intercooled engine is the most powerful five-cylinder, gasoline automobile engine ever built.

Isn't the IMSA engine the most powerful? Petrol numbers state
720hp/850Nm. Anyways, the coolest feature of the Talladega was
the 5V technology


----------



## uber-kb (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_
I watched it twice and it wasen't mentioned at all.









Yeah, I watched it again and didn't see it either. Still a cool vid, though.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_the 25v one-off cylinder head that was designed for this car..

Actually, it wasn't one-off, there were more of these engines built.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

in the audi racing video i have, this car turned 400kph, or about 250mph. 650hp certainly isn't the most power audi 5cyl ever built, but it's nothing to scoff at


----------

